# Help: My dove lost tail feathers



## Picollo30 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm kinda worried. Took my female dove Afonsa out of her cage and me and my brother played with her like we use too, she loves to put her beak between our fingers and fly around to get some exercise and eat some crumbs of bread out of our hands. 

Then i took her to my sister's room for her to pet and my dove went nuts. She doesnt normally act like that, she forced her out of my hands got very nervous and flied around in circles around the ceiling and lost lots of feathers and also her tail in the process . My sister sleeps with a basset hound in the room (he never did my dove any harm), i dont know if she got afraid of the dog, or if the tv was loud, but she felt afraid.

I took her out of the room and she was herself again kissing my fingers, my face. I really dont know what happened for her to get so scared. Her tail is missing but her wings are fine and she laughs when jumping from perch to perch. She is now calm, drank some water and is now sleeping.

My main concern is: will this episode take a toll on her health and will the tail grow back and how long will it take? will she be able to fly and exercise out of her cage without the tail?

I love my pet dove more than anything. dont want anything bad to happen to her. 


thanks in advance


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Sometimes they lose the tail when frightened or grabbed , It is a defense against predators, the tail feathers release and the predator is left with only that in their mouth or claws. They will grow back. I have heard doves are sensitive to change of environment and also to some colors, like red or colors they are not use to seeing. She should be fine.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Most likely was held by the tail while she tried to get away.


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

No need to worry her tail will grow back again and it will not affect her health.Also,I can't tell if she will be able to fly without her tail as i don't know if the whole tail is gone or most of the feathers.I had a pigeon whose tail feathers came out (more than half) abd he was still able to fly....
-Rubeena


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Her tail will grow back.I have pet doves & many years ago 1 of my doves lost his tail.It grew back.Doves can become frightened sometimes if they are in a room they are not used to being in or if they hear a noise they are not used to.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

She can fly without the tail. I have a rescue without it. I saw it last month flying without tail, but the turns in the air are not sharp, but long.


----------

